# Amano colours



## SmallestFrog (22 Oct 2012)

Okay so this may sound a bit odd, but some of my Amano's are blue-ish tinted in colour.

After a quick search online some people are saying its a sign of poor water, and others are saying its fine... anyone have any ideas? They've seemed pretty healthy to me, been moulting and such fine, eating well, no deaths since purchase (month ago). So, I'm not concerned, just a bit curious!


----------



## mlgt (22 Oct 2012)

I would say they can vary in colour. I have had amanos in my tank for over 4 years and there are some that are blue and some that are deeper brown with specs etc.

The younger generation of amanos for me are quite clear and small though compared to the older generation.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2012)

I've got one that's bright pink... And yes he's Alive!


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

Pink! Lol almost a giant red cherry shrimp! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fleabilly (14 Dec 2012)

Mine were all blue when I bought them, 
But they have all turned a more brown tint.


Sent


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Dec 2012)

From what I have heard only just this week, they can take on a blue sheen as they age.


----------



## Richardblack5 (18 Feb 2013)

I have some tank bred amano, see here

Breeding Amano / Yamato shrimp | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Some are now blue also, it’s strange but this only came about two weeks ago.


----------

